# This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## cush4 (Feb 17, 2009)

have a Samsung NP300E5C-A07US and keyboard and mouse stopped working after and update to 8.1. It is my neighbors laptop and i am going by what she said. 

I have tried EVERYTHING and can not get this son of a gun going. :banghead:

I am using the on screen keyboard to work on it AND a wireless mouse works. these are the error messages in the device manager. Also Device manager will not allow me to rollback. I have tried cleaning registry and think it is something in there but can't seem to find the issue. restored to last known working and nothing. I think i need to restore back to 5/11/14 but can not get this stupid system to allow me to enter that date. I am picking 5/11/14 because i see that there were updates 5/12/14.

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Insufficient system resources exist to complete the API.

ANY HELP


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Whoever did the upgrade did they read these instructions, from Samsung?
SAMSUNG PC Windows 8 Upgrade


----------



## cush4 (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw that on the samsung site and the links don't help. I can't get in to bios because I have no keyboard

I was not clear.

- laptop was purchased with windows 8 preloaded 
- laptop worked fine no problems
- user did "recommended updates" 
- touchpad stopped working 
- day later keyboard stopped working


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you tried a external keyboard, in device manager is there any other hardware that has issues. Try reinstalling the chipset drivers, what about going back to Windows8, are there any type of recovery discs.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged.

Have you tried removing the device from device manager, then rebooting and letting the system install new hardware?


----------



## cush4 (Feb 17, 2009)

1. I have tried using a USB keyboard and it will not work ...same issue as the original keyboard and yellow warning in device manager after it is plugged in. it is recognized then fails.
2. I removed the device from device manager, then rebooted and it still came back coorupt. The wireless mouse works fine. I did NOT delete the wireless mouse from the device manager because it is my only way to work on the laptop.
3. No other hardware has issues.
4. I did not do a complete recovery yet, i don't have disks but it is on the laptop. I was hoping to fix the registry somehow.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The windows 8.1 upgrade is causing driver problems with many systems. My advice is to restore your system back to Windows 8 (using the factory system restore option) and stay with Windows 8 until Samsung gets around to making sure all its drivers are 8.1 compatible.

Before you do this, however, you might run Windows Update and check the optional section to see if there are any new device drivers detected.

The program below will also scan for new drivers:

FileHippo.com - Download Free Software


----------



## cush4 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sadly it will not give me new drivers or write over the drivers i have. It thinks i have the best driver. 

I wish i knew how to repair the registry issue. It is looking like i need to restore to factory default settings. I have tried to restore to before the 8.1 twice and for some reason it does not restore to 8.0


----------



## cush4 (Feb 17, 2009)

I did a recovery to original factory settings and keyboard works. Touchpad does not work however and user said it never worked from the time they got it they just added a mouse. how goofy.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

cush4 said:


> Touchpad does not work however and user said it never worked from the time they got it they just added a mouse. how goofy.


You also have the ability to turn off the touchpad altogether by holding down the Fn key and hitting F5, perhaps the seller or purchaser mistakenly turned it off?


----------



## cush4 (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks. 

i have checked to make sure touchpad is on...in settings and in control panel ....and i get nothing. grrrr


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Did your neighbor friend happen to mention whether she purchased the Samsung new or used? What store or Internet company did she buy it from? Was it purchased in the U.S. or another Country?

There are a lot of people who buy laptops or netbooks with broken hardware and due to laziness or whatever issue they have, they don't send back the computer to the manufacturer for a free repair within the 1st year factory warranty period. Then they resell them in garage sales or on eBay! Scammers abound...

If she bought this laptop new, can she produce the original sales receipt and if so, if the date is less than 1 year ago; I suggest you backup her personal data and have her return to Samsung for a free 1st year in-warranty repair. Most likely the touchpad is bad--and if the laptop was dropped (your local Computer Tech or Samsung Factory tech can determine this), it can kill the Touchpad electronics. I've seen this happen before on dropped laptops. 

Many of my Clients are embarassed to tell me they have dropped their laptops, or that they let there 5 yr. old grandkids play with them and were dropped multiple times! Sheesh--whatday expect, the Grandkids to fess up to that? Laptops are senstive devices, despite the "ruggedness" claims that the manufacturers make. If you dropped your flat screen tv several times, how well do you think it would work???

I would ask her about her purchase date and exercise the Factory Warranty. If it's been over a year, and she bought it after-market, especially on the Internet, most likely she bought from an Internet scammer as above, you should take it to your local Computer Pro. They can determine if the Touchpad is bad and also if the Motherboard, RAM, and hard drive are working or were damaged physcially by a drop or not. If this is the case, then you are probably not going to fix it without having her buy parts for it. Even if you replace them for free cause your a nice guy she could wind up putting in $300 to it. 

If your local Computer Pro finds it wasn't dropped but just suffered one or more random failures (such as the hard drive), he can give you an estimate for the changeout. That runs about $160 here where I live parts and labor. 

A good Tech will probably drop a known good working hard drive into the Samsung unit and test it for properly Win7 install and bootup. If that's all ok, then the Internal electronics is fine, and you just have a scrambled OS (probably due to virus damage or damage from virus removal or from failed registry cleaning tools). This should cost you or her around a $100 to find out. Once you know that her internal hardware is ok (except for the Touchpad which is probably toast), the Tech or you could reinstall Win7 from RECOVERY DISCS or RECOVERY PARTITION, and everything would work (except the Touchpad unless she pays to have the Tech or you replce it by buying a new part). 

If I was you, I'd ask her some of the above tough questions, which you may or may not know the answers to. No offense, but people do some strange things when it comes to saving a few bucks--chances are she just bought this from an online scammer or garage sale fly by night, and is desperate for help, so she came to you. If you don't know her all that well, she probably didn't give you the full history of that unit. Be prepared though, when I've asked friends these kinds of pointed questions about how they acquired their problem laptop, they get pissy and ask me to leave their home and have never talked to me since. If I was you, I'd turn that task over to your local Computer Pro; they'll ask the tough questions, and if she doesn't like the answers, she either take it somewhere else, throw it in the trash if she's frustrated enought or walk out of the Tech's shop never to return. But that way *YOU* won't be the bad guy!

Food for thought.

Post back and let us know how it goes.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

